# Persian: اين موزمار



## seitt

Greetings,

This came up on Iran TV today: someone was extremely angry with someone else and furiously shouted: “اين موزمار”! [in muzmaar]
 
What does it mean, please? 

Please, what does موزمار mean? A kind of snake?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This came up on Iran TV today: someone was extremely angry with someone else and furiously shouted: “اين موزمار”! [in muzmaar]
> 
> What does it mean, please?
> 
> Please, what does موزمار mean? A kind of snake?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Unfortunately have not any meaning for me.

Dear Simon,
If you explain more about the situation, may be we can found the real phrase.


----------



## seitt

Dear searcher123,

A very cunning girl in the serial در مسیرِ زاینده‌رود was plotting with some members of the family of the old man she was supposed to marry, mainly with his son Farhad.

Suddenly she changed sides and told the old man everything, that his son Farhad was evil and was plotting against him. Farhad was so angry that he got a belt and chased her in order to hit her. During this time, in his extreme anger, he said: *اين موزمار* !

All the best,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

I'm not sure, because I have not seen the series, but I think that was اين مار موذي. If I was right, I should tell we have a better equivalent for it. We say اين مار هفت خط or in short, هفت خط when a person is very very wily internally but is showing yourself very very kindness externally.

Examples:
يارو از اون هفت خط‌هاست!
طرف يك مار هفت خطيه كه نگو

(There is a kasre after مار)

Edited:
showing yourself
showing himself/herself


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Si ! absolument ! on a le mot مارموذ qui veut dire rusé ou sournois
چرا قطعا !  چنین واژه ای داریم که به معنی حیله گر و مکار و یا موذی است

! مثال : پدر دوستم خیلی آدم مارموذی هست 
Exemple : Le père de mon ami est très sournois !

/مارموذ = آب زیرکاه / حیله گر / مکار / مرموز / موذی
شارلاتان / شیاد / حقه باز /


----------



## searcher123

Well, after *IMANKABIRI* answer, I searched all of my very famed Persian-Persian dictionaries (فرهنگ معين، فرهنگ عميد، فرهنگ فارسي امروز and فرهنگ دهخدا), but didn't fount anything. Next, I searched the internet and I found an attractive answer! مارموذ (maarmooz) is the short form of مارمولك موذي!

So  all of *IMANKABIRI* equivalents are correct. But why I'm not heard about it to now  ? I think that is a coinage made by youths (Oooh dear, don't be in mistake, I'm not so old , Urgh).


----------



## turkcurious

Maybe you have heard سوسمار /sousmar/,  which means "alligator" , lizard or crocodile. 
Even, you might have heard" مارِ موذی" . ( sly snake)./ mar e muzi/
I haven't heard مارموز either. 
Yet, I agree that it's likely to be a portmanteau of مارمولک  and موذی .(lizard &sly)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

turkcurious said:


> Maybe you have heard سوسمار /sousmar/, which means "alligator" , lizard or crocodile.
> Even, you might have heard" مارِ موذی" . ( sly snake)./ mar e muzi/
> I haven't heard مارموز either.
> Yet, I agree that it's likely to be a portmanteau of مارمولک and موذی .(lizard &sly)


 
C'est vraiment bizarre ! cela est un mot très courant en iran !
C'est la première fois que je vois deux iraniens n'ont pas entendu ce mot.
Moi personnellement je l'utilise assez souvent !


----------



## seitt

A very big thankyou to you all – all is crystal clear now.

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## Maggŭs

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This came up on Iran TV today: someone was extremely angry with someone else and furiously shouted: “اين موزمار”! [in muzmaar]
> 
> What does it mean, please?
> 
> Please, what does موزمار mean? A kind of snake?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon


 
It is used in some dialects. Here are some equivalents: 

-rascal
-trickster
-rapscallion
-charlatan


----------



## turkcurious

IMANAKBARI said:


> C'est la première fois que je vois deux iraniens n'ont pas entendu ce mot.
> Moi personnellement je l'utilise assez souvent !


Peut-etre searcher et moi sommes tres vieux


----------



## IMANAKBARI

turkcurious said:


> Peut-etre searcher et moi sommes tres vieux


 

Non non pas du tout !!
Cela peut arriver à tout le monde ! même à moi !
J'étais juste étonné de voir que vous n'avez jamais entendu ce mot.et cela voulait me donner l'envie de douter.

Bon courage 
Iman


----------



## seitt

Here's an interesting sentence with that word: موزمار خسته من یک عمر که مسافره !!!

Please, how can we translate it? Where are the kasres if any?


----------



## searcher123

موزمار خسته‌ي من، یک عمر که مسافره
My tired sly guy is on the road at all of his life.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks! It was great rediscovering this thread. Reمار هفت‌خط , does this literally mean 'a snake with eight stripes/lines'? I.e. does it refer to its skin? Perhaps the lines help to confuse the prey visually and therefore we get the idea of slyness.


----------



## Jervoltage

searcher123 said:


> If I was right, I should tell we have a better equivalent for it. We say اين مار هفت خط or in short, هفت خط when a person is very very wily internally but is showing yourself very very kindness externally.



_*هفت خط*_ means 'malicious'. Although it can collocate with _*مار*_, as it's also a symbol of slyness, _*هفت خط*_ doesn't have its origin in _*مار هفت خط*_ and isn't a short form of it.



seitt said:


> مار هفت‌خط , does this literally mean 'a snake with eight stripes/lines'? I.e. does it refer to its skin? Perhaps the lines help to confuse the prey visually and therefore we get the idea of slyness.



As I've just explained, _*هفت خط*_ doesn't have anything to do with _*مار*_; it comes from _*هفت خط جام*_.

_*مار خوش خط و خال*_ is a common expression which can literally convey this idea of slyness.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)مار هفت‌خط , does this literally mean 'a snake with eight stripes/lines'? I.e. does it refer to its skin? Perhaps the lines help to confuse the prey visually and therefore we get the idea of slyness.



Yes, you took it completely right; albeit just one of the roots of هفت خط mean the same as your taking. There are different sayings about the root of هفت خط and that why it mean "slyness"?. At the present I can remember ٧ root assumed for it.

One of them is exactly the same as you took it yourself and it is far commoner form of it at the present. In other word,  مار/آدم  هفت خط is the common form at the present.

The second one of these roots is the same that *Jervoltage* mentioned to it, i.e. هفت خطّ جام. You can read its story at *here* if you like. However, be aware that some parts of this story (I mean in general, i.e. in all of the stories that had explained هفت خطّ جام, not just in the site that I presented) clearly are wrong. For example in those stories you will read "افرادی که لوطی نیز خوانده می شده اند", but everybody know that in دوره‌ي ساسانيان nobody was called لوطي! or, say, there are some bowls with هفت خط remained of that era with some basis that you can put them on the ground without any problem!

Other roots that I can remember are:

هفت خط جغرافيايي
هفت خط ورزشي
 هفت خط كفشگري (that Dehkhoda have mentioned to it in his Dictionary)
هفت خط خوشنويسي
هفت خط فلسفي

In any case, don't confuse yourself with the root of this idiom. Attach to your taking of مار هفت خط and use it always; because the meaning is the same with all of the roots


----------



## Jervoltage

searcher123 said:


> Yes, you took it completely right;



No, it doesn't have anything to do with the stripes on snakes whatsoever.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, wonderful!

Correction: root > (suggested) origin


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome and thanks to the correction in return.


----------

